# RCBS reloading dies--carbide or not?



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Does anyone have an idea how to tell if reloading dies are carbide or not? Hubby has some he wants to sell and was asked if they were or not. They are RCBS, Combo Die Set 38/357. Nothing mentioned on the box or in the instruction booklet inside. Thanks for any info, Jan in Co


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

What color plastic is the box made of?
Green box should be steel dies, Grey box should be Carbide dies.

What is the part number on the label on the box?
One can go to the RCBS web site and plug in that number and it will tell if they are steel or carbide.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Thanks, he did try getting the info from the RCBS site, but didn't get anything on it. They are probably 10 years old or so, and in a green box. Thanks for the input. Jan in Co


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I bought mine in the late 70's, there in a green box and are carbide.
Some where I got the idea that all RCBS straight wall dies for pistols were carbide.

 Al


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

I agree with the grey Vs. green box, but some of my earlier carbide dies came in a green box, but with a blue label. RCBS still makes some steel dies for straight-walled handgun, but have mostly switched over to carbide.

Regardless of the box color, you can usually tell by looking at the mouth of the sizing die. The carbide sizer is a ring inset into a steel die and you can normally see it. 

Chuck


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Update, per the RCBS rep, Alice, they "ALWAYS stamp the word CARBO into the top of the die" if it is carbide, so that's our answer. These are steel, darn it. He could have traded them for the size he needed if carbide. Jan


----------

